# The Numbers In Arnis



## stick man (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all ...

I want file figures in Philippine operative from 1 to 10


 issa .dalawa.tatlo ....... every number in one file 


i want this for warm up .


thank you for help me .


----------



## stickarts (Feb 9, 2008)

Isa, dalawa, tatlo, apat, lima, anim, pito, walo, siyam, sampo


----------



## stick man (Feb 9, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Isa, dalawa, tatlo, apat, lima, anim, pito, walo, siyam, sampo


 

No , i want sound not written 

any way ... thanks mr: stick arts


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 10, 2008)

stickarts said:


> sampo


Frank. It's Sampu.


----------



## MJS (Feb 10, 2008)

stick man said:


> Hi all ...
> 
> I want file figures in Philippine operative from 1 to 10
> 
> ...


 


stick man said:


> No , i want sound not written
> 
> any way ... thanks mr: stick arts


 
Perhaps an audio tape of the Filipino language may be of assistance.  Then again, perhaps your teacher could help you out with the way the words are pronounced. 

Mike


----------

